# Friday Night Lights



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

First of all throughout the entire movie I kept waiting for Mike Winchell to tell the coach "I like the way you talk". 

Seriously though, as a high school football player in Alaska (which was made fun of in the movie!) I thought it was an outstanding movie, and brought some very important issues to light. I have not yet read the book, but plan to. 

What did everyone else think of it?


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Just Rented... watched first 10 minutes or so and got called away...will complete...(I am only about 180 miles from Odessa so the legend hits here too)


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I watched it last Friday with my wife and #2 teenage daughter and we all loved it. I thought it was a great flick!


----------

